# Amare Stoudemire...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Amare Stoudemire has the chance to slip to 18th pick which is the Magic's. His stock has been falling lately because he recentyl got injured and he was dominated by Ryan Humphrey in a workout with the Magic. Amare Stoudemire would be a great pick for Orlando. He is young and already has an NBA body so he is physically ready for the rigors on the NBA. It may take a couple of years before he becomes a full-fleged NBA star but he could help the Magic in the long run. Imagine a font like of McDyess and Duncan...Think bout it???That's exactly what the Magic would be like when Amare reaches his potential and if Duncan signs with Orlando. They would be the front runner for the Title if they could just get Hill healthy.


--Projected Lineup--
C-Tim Duncan
PF-Amare Stoudemire
SF-Grant Hill
SG-Tracy McGrady
PG-???Does It Really Matter???


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I couldn't have agreed with you more, that's a hell of a scary linuep and I think it would sweep each and every playoff game. Hill and McGrady alone can challenge for the title but with Tim Duncan? that'll be a 7 year dynasty if you ask me. Jesus christ, the more I think of it the more I have to love being a Magic fan.  

It'll be the Penny, Nick Anderson, Shaq days all over again!


----------



## ORL4Life1 (Jun 17, 2002)

Amare would be great. And what if we get Andre Miller or Larry Hughes in a deal for Mike Miller and Darrell Armstrong. We would have a hell of a lineup and would possibly be the team of the decade. The Lakers would look like the Warriors compared to us with this:


Projected Lineup

Amare Stoudemire
Tim Duncan
Tracy McGrady
Grant Hill
Andre Miller or Larry Hughes

HOLLA!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Stoudemire falling to the Magic at #18!!!:laugh: 

The Suns WILL take Stoudemire at #9,BOTTOM LINE!

Projected lineup

Stoudemire
Duncan
Hill 
T-Mac
Miller

U would tell me if u were 12,right??? 

Here we go.....

Stoudemire - WONT fall to the Magic at #18!:no: 
Duncan - Will come to Miami!:yes: 
Hill - His ankle is made of 50% Jell-o and 50% nuts & bolts!:laugh:
T-Mac - Hes one of my favorite ballers,CANT hate on him.:no: 
Miller - U CANT afford this guy along with T-Mac,Duncan and Hill!

Tell me u DID NOT JUST SAY THAT,SUCKAAAAAAAAAAA!!!:laugh:


----------



## ORL4Life1 (Jun 17, 2002)

Ya you are a Lunatic for thinking that Tim Duncan will go to the Heat!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Just to let u know,the Miami Heat's owner Mickey Arrison is a BILLIONAIRE!Hes also made it quite clear that he will exceed the lux tax,for ballers that will get the Heat a Championship! 

In other words,its quite possible that Miami will sign BOTH Duncan AND Kidd next summer!

Zo
Duncan
Woods
E.J.
Kidd

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I've heard that, he's trying to keep Heat fans loyal and all that because you guys have nothing to look forward to. I will laugh my *** off if you guys can't keep Eddie House because he's one of the very few things you have to look forward too aswell, and if it means anything to you I don't see him re-signings.

Oh and about Duncan & Kidd, you're joking right? Duncan will only move from San Antonio for one place which is Orlando, Jason will either stay a Nets player or go to the Spurs which I doubt.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

How did House get dragged into this thread?



> I've heard that,hes trying to keep Heat fans loyal and all that because you guys have nothing to look forward to.


WHAT?!?!?!?!?!

Other then T-Mac what EXACTLY do the Magic have to look forward to?!You have NO frontcourt,NONE whatsoever!Oh wait sec,u have Grant Hill coming back right?What a JOKE that is,u just keep telling yourself that his ankle thats made up of 50% Jell-o and 50% nuts & bolts is gonna holdup,LOL!:laugh: 

I DONT know why u had to start talkn , T-Mac,my beef was with that 12 year old ORL4Life1!

Wait till next season when we have either Woods or Wagner on our squad!Nothing to look forward to,how GOOFY was that statement?!

C - Zo
PF - B.G.
SF - Woods
SG - E.J.
PG - Best,I know you'll have something to say about that?

How exactly is that a lineup that has nothing to look forward to?


***no need to belittle a poster. Make your point by not putting down a poster. No attacks. ***


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, it's nothing personal so don't attack me or anything like you just did man. So, you wanna know what my beef is? go read your first post in which you come here and with non sense like Grant Hill's ankle is not good. In case you didn't know for the first time in 2 years he is finally 100% and could have even played in the playoffs if we felt he was needed. You are biased and you say stuff like Duncan isn't coming here and is going to Miami when it is a known fact the only place he'll go to is Orlando if he doesn't stay a Spurs. 

I was very calm and I stated my oppinion about the Heat, have you heard the rumours of Mike Miller and pick 18 for Stromile Swift and pick 4? So if we do that here's our linuep:

C-Hillario
PF-Horace Grant 
SF-Grant Hill
SG-Tracy McGrady
PG-Darell Armstrong

Plus, we'd have a rotation system between Swift, Grant & Charles Oakley. 


Besides, I am aloud to support a fellow Magic fan aren't I?


NLL - no love lost


And on your next post, relax a bit.


----------



## ORL4Life1 (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> How did House get dragged into this thread?
> 
> 
> ...


First of all I'm not 12........Second of all T-Mac IS ENOUGH to look forward. I mean do you Heat fans have any main star like T-Mac. Uh NO! Oh and Qyntel Woods is one to look forward to? HA! And yes I do haev something to say about Best. He said his only two options were L.A. and Orlando.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh that's true, I missed the part of his post saying Travis Best will be their point guard. Yes, it's true he said he'd end up being a Lakers player or a Magic. I think he'll end up in LA but it still doesn't excuse those weird rumours you make up about every stud player in the NBA going to the Heat.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Here we go.....

1. Miller and the #18 for Swift and the #4,They have Battier and Dickerson why would they want Miller,and the #18 for the #4?
Do u think West is a FOOL?

2. Stoudemire falling to the Magic at #18?!?!:laugh: 

3. Im sure the papers and the news tell EVERYONE in O-Town that Hills ankle is 100%,but have u actually seen him play?

4.U think Woods isnt something to look forward to?Hes the most offensively sound player in this draft,and with Riles teaching him to play D,he could be just as GREAT as T-Mac!Im NOT saying hes as GREAT as T-Mac now,but hes got the potential.

5.Did u read what ur fellow Magic fan posted before u supported him?He posted that u would have a lineup of.

Stoudemire
Duncan
Hill
T-Mac
Miller

Thats 4 MAX contracts and an AWESOME rook thats gonna want to get paid!The Magic CANT afford that starting lineup,u know it and I know it!

6. U claim I say every STUD is coming to Miami,which ones?I said Duncan and Kidd could both end up in Miami,just like they could BOTH end up in San Antonio!

Just stating the facts.

NLL


----------



## ORL4Life1 (Jun 17, 2002)

DUNCAN AND KIDD BOTH IN MIAMI!:laugh: 
DONT MAKE ME LAUGH!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Amare Stoudamire is gonna take the minimum for 3 years, it shows how much you know because every time a rookie signs their first 3 years they don't make much money. Once again, you are proven wrong.

Andre Miller, we can't afford him but why would we need him when we have McGrady, Hill & Duncan? any guy could run the point and we'd still dominate just like IMX said "Who cares who is the PG". Which is oh so true!

It's a well known fact we can afford Duncan next season so don't even make me go there, this is a pointless argument because we are stating facts and you are stating complete ignorant stuff.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Atually I know ALOT! 

1. I know all about rookie contracts dude,my point was that once he starts producing hes gonna want an extension!Look what Vince did last season,he signed a new deal with the Raps an entire season before his rookie contract was over!

2. ORL4Life1 was the one who said u would need Miller NOT me!

3. I NEVER said u couldnt afford Duncan,I said u COULDNT afford Duncan,T-Mac,Hill,Miller,Stoudemire-next season and a bench!

What EXACTLY is so IGNORANT about that?!?!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I am starting to give up on proving you wrong, this is really getting pointless if you ask me. 

Stoudamire asking for a pray raise isn't what we will have to give him, he's guarenteed 3 years and he'd have to stick with it, end of discussion.

Orl4life had said we would need Andre Miller or Larry Hughes, he didn't say just 'Dre as the first option alone so there you go again, pal. 

I know you didn't say we couldn't afford Duncan but I broke it down player-by-player from Duncan to Stoudamire, geez is it that hard for you?

You know what? just forget it!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Funny.


----------

